# Strike it anywhere match head attempt



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It was close produced some smoke but not quite I will try again tomorrow if it warms up it's -8 tonight. I would like to get that mdf sheet cut into managable sizes and add a plywood handle to the slingshot Bill has sent me it works as it is but I have seen many on here add handles to narrow slingshots and this is perfect for me to try my hand at this. Oh here is the video sorry for rambling it's my age it comes to us all.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw a plume of smoke well done


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting hawk! I would put it not lighting down to moisture in the air







Well done once again.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Good shootin ... :applause:*!!!*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

great job


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good try Hawk!!! I wonder if it would do better if it were hanging ... might just need to move a little bit rather than being so rigid. Just a suggestion ... I have never done it, so I do not know diddly squat!!!

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice shootin'!
I don't know if I can ever hit a match...








Sure, I can put a shot to either side of it, probably hit that c-clamp but actually hit the tip of a match???


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

One more millimeter to the right and you'll have it!
On a humid day you can also use a hairdryer on the matches for a little bit to make sure they're perfectly dry as well... It took me probably 100 matches before I found the right conditions to make it happen more often... the angle canting towards you, with just a little give, a dry match and a shot that just barely scrapes the white = a lit match.
To much hit... all you get is smoke and or chunks knocked off. Not enough hit and you get nothing at all.
It's a good feeling when you get the PERFECT shot and the thing lights though... it's actually worth the effort!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> One more millimeter to the right and you'll have it!
> On a humid day you can also use a hairdryer on the matches for a little bit to make sure they're perfectly dry as well... It took me probably 100 matches before I found the right conditions to make it happen more often... the angle canting towards you, with just a little give, a dry match and a shot that just barely scrapes the white = a lit match.
> To much hit... all you get is smoke and or chunks knocked off. Not enough hit and you get nothing at all.
> It's a good feeling when you get the PERFECT shot and the thing lights though... it's actually worth the effort!


Yes I thought it better to point the match towards me rather than away, to simulate the same direction as if striking it on a box, Gamekeeper John was very interested in these matches I hope you don't mind Bill so I donated half to him to see if he can do it. It is good fun trying I just wish it was a little warmer.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I had five attempts today but did not manage it I kept hitting the head to thick removing all of the silver and some of the pink never mind I have a half day tomorrow to try then I will not be able to shoot for a few days due to work but I will keep trying.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Yes I thought it better to point the match towards me rather than away, to simulate the same direction as if striking it on a box, Gamekeeper John was very interested in these matches I hope you don't mind Bill so I donated half to him to see if he can do it. It is good fun trying I just wish it was a little warmer.


Don't mind at all. Just have fun with it Guys!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Had another go at these matches yesterday had six attempts and got four smokers still a little to thick with the hits though. I will try again sometime dependant on the weather not very nice at the moment.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm well impressed with this as it stands already! You should change your name from hawk to hawkeye.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Four attempts today trying to kill two birds with one stone testing the ultra thin pouch 275 shots so far and still going you get no hand slaps with it, I am using 25mm to 20mm tapered flat-band you can even shoot 8mm steel through it as well again no hand slaps.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're getting so close Hawk!
Soon it'll be done, you're hitting just a bit to much white right now... the perfect scrape is in your future!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep at it ... you will get there!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, ya may not have gotten it quite perfect, but you are soooooo accurate!
You'll get it perfect ... and soon.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> You're getting so close Hawk!
> Soon it'll be done, you're hitting just a bit to much white right now... the perfect scrape is in your future!


thank's guys I will have a go tomorrow morning hopefully, I'm able to hit the head with a lot more consistency now. Bill I have to say it is very exciting just to see smoke I don't think I can ever give up on this one, and recommend every one try this it really helps you focus.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it really does pull your focus to it's potential. Since I've been only shooting at matches for practice, whenever I hunt or just randomly shoot something... I almost never miss now. _Everything_ is easier than lighting matches with a slingshot it seems!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are another three attempts my last until wed / Thursday loving it though.


----------

